# Frage zu XP



## Anonymous (1 September 2003)

Ich arbeite seit die XP Version auf dem Markt ist mit diesem Betriebsystem. Jetzt ist es an der Zeit es zu deinstallieren.
Im laufe der Zeit hat sich viel Datenmüll gesammel und der letzte 
Wurm hat das seine dazu beigetragen, das mein System nicht mehr rund leuft.
Frage: Wie deinstalliere ich XP, formatiere beide Festplatten und ziehe neu auf????????????
Wenn mir jemand helfen kann Bitte unter:
[email protected]
Besten Dank fur seriöse Hilfe.


_E-Mail-Adresse gelöscht: Wenn sich ein Benutzer hier angemeldet hat (hierzu reicht bereits
 eine gültige Email-Adresse), so ist durch dessen Aktivierung des Accounts sichergestellt, 
dass es sich bei der angegebenen Mailadresse um seine Mailadresse handelt. 
Nun kann der User noch in seinem Profil die Zusendung von Emails "zulassen"
 (und dem Erhalt von Emails anderer User steht nichts mehr im Weg)._


----------



## Shaman (14 September 2003)

Kurti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich arbeite seit die XP Version auf dem Markt ist mit diesem Betriebsystem. Jetzt ist es an der Zeit es zu deinstallieren.
> Im laufe der Zeit hat sich viel Datenmüll gesammel und der letzte
> Wurm hat das seine dazu beigetragen, das mein System nicht mehr rund leuft.
> Frage: Wie deinstalliere ich XP, formatiere beide Festplatten und ziehe neu auf????????????
> ...



Warum versuchst du es vorher nicht erst mal mit einer Systemwiederherstellung ??


----------



## kapiersnix (14 September 2003)

> Warum versuchst du es vorher nicht erst mal mit einer Systemwiederherstellung ??



Also ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die Systemwiederherstellung mal was bringt und mal nix. Nach einem Zone Alarm Pro Update auf 4.0 hatte ich Probleme mit der T-online-Software. Die Systemwiederherstellung meldete mir beim Versuch der Rücksetzung auf einen Zeitpunkt vor dem Update: "Wiederherstellung nicht möglich, da keine Daten verändert wurden."


----------



## SprMa (15 September 2003)

Einfach mit der Original-CD booten und eine "Neuinstallation" machen. Nicht die vorgegebenen Partitionen akzeptieren, sondern selbst nach eigenem Gusto die Platte aufteilen und dann die Neuinstallation laufen lassen.

Dann hast du ein wunderbares, jungfräuliches Windows XP und darfst dir erst mal über 100 MB an Updates von http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com runterladen 


Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2003)

*Wie kann man nur...? AND Linux... *



			
				kapiersnix schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die Systemwiederherstellung mal was bringt und mal nix. Nach einem Zone Alarm Pro Update auf 4.0 hatte ich Probleme mit der T-online-Software. Die Systemwiederherstellung meldete mir beim Versuch der Rücksetzung auf einen Zeitpunkt vor dem Update: "Wiederherstellung nicht möglich, da keine Daten verändert wurden."



Naja, also T-Online-Software? Muß das denn unbedingt sein? Kriegste Deinen Internet-Zugang bei the daughter company of Telegom nicht ohne hin? 

Da muß mir schon viel passieren (einschließlich Totalausfall des Hirns ) daß ich die T-Online-Software installiere, um über T-Online ins Netz zu kommen. WinXP ist ohnehin schon sehr anfällig, und dann noch dieses Stück aneinandergereihten Codes, den die Telegom als "Software" bezeichnet?

Ok, ok, da gibt dann nun Leuts wie den Cheffe hier, den Heiko :bussi:, die breit grinsend die Frage stellen, warum man nicht lieber gleich Linux nimmt, und ob es denn unbedingt T-DSL geschweige denn T-Online sein müsse, aber nich jeder hat alle DSL-Anbieter zur Verfügung, und Linux ist mir jedenfalls zu kompliziert zu konfigurieren, für jedes Schißchen ne ellenlange Kommandozeile in krytisch-versteckten Ordnern, an die kaum ein normaler (also nicht seit Jahren Linux usender ) Mensch denken mag. Ich lerne gerne mal ne Woche oder so, aber wenn das bis zu nem halben Jahr ausartet, bis mans alltagstauglich einsetzen kann, dann mog i nimmer, gell, das dauert einfach zu lange!  Ich muss halt arbeiten mit dem PC.

Ausserdem hab ich keinen zweiten PC, um Linux native einzusetzen, muss also warten, naja, und die Bücher für Linux, aus denen ich auch nicht schlau wurde, werden ja nicht schlecht, gell? Das beste wäre ja, man hätte wen, der einem mal ein paar Stunden Linux-Unterricht gibt, aber die Linuxler die hocken ja gerne in irgenwelchen Kneipen-Hinterzimmern und machen da dann Meetings, und jeder schleppt da auch noch sein PC hin, nä, also dafür is mir meine olle Kiste zu schade, und fürn Linux-Lehrer fehlts mir an der Penunze.

Jo, so iss, gell, wollt ich nur mal loswerden! 
Grissom


----------



## technofreak (16 September 2003)

*Re: Wie kann man nur...? AND Linux... *



			
				Grissom schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, ok, da gibt dann nun Leuts wie den Cheffe hier, den Heiko :bussi:, die breit grinsend die Frage stellen, warum man nicht lieber gleich Linux nimmt, und ob es denn unbedingt T-DSL geschweige denn T-Online sein müsse, aber nich jeder hat alle DSL-Anbieter zur Verfügung,



Ich weiß nicht, wo du das gelesen hast, daß Heiko "breit grinsend" die Frage gestellt hat , lieber gleich Linux zu nehmen.
Verwechselst du das nicht mit einem anderen Forum?

Auch die Frage, ob es T-DSL sein müsse kann ich mich nicht erinnern, von ihm gelesen zu haben
 ( aus einem ganz simplen Grund) 
auch da scheinst du mit einem anderen Forum durcheinander geraten zu sein.

Daß er kein Fan der TOL-Software ist, trifft zu, genauso wenig wie ich, da es ein absurdes "Softwaremonster" ist ,
aber es ist noch mal auf den  IE aufgepfropft  und der ist in erster Linie für die Browserschwächen zuständig 
tf


----------



## Heiko (16 September 2003)

*Re: Wie kann man nur...? AND Linux... *



			
				Grissom schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, ok, da gibt dann nun Leuts wie den Cheffe hier, den Heiko :bussi:, die breit grinsend die Frage stellen, warum man nicht lieber gleich Linux nimmt, und ob es denn unbedingt T-DSL geschweige denn T-Online sein müsse, aber nich jeder hat alle DSL-Anbieter zur Verfügung, und Linux ist mir jedenfalls zu kompliziert zu konfigurieren...


Wo hab ich das denn gefragt?
Ich grinse zwar öfter mal, kann mich daran aber grade nicht erinnern. Du darfst meinem Gedächtnis aber gerne auf die Sprünge helfen.
Fakt ist aber, dass gerade im Dialerbereich Linux eine Lösung wäre. Dafür gibts keine Dialer und die sind - bei schlüssiger Rechtevergabe - auch nahezu unmöglich wenn der User nicht grade als root arbeitet (und dann ist er selbst Schuld).

Zu DSL:
Dass die DTAG nicht das ausgewogenste DSL-Paket am Markt hat, ist unumstritten. Ich wäre hier aber froh, wenn ich überhaupt DSL haben könnte.


----------



## SprMa (16 September 2003)

Mist. Ihr kamt mir zuvor.

Ich wollte Grissom eigentlich nur für seine erleuchtenden Weisheiten danken.
Danke.

Genau diese Antwort hat Kurti zur Lösung seines Problemes gebraucht.
Nochmals: Danke.

 :-? 


Matthias


----------



## Rechenknecht (20 September 2003)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach mit der Original-CD booten und eine "Neuinstallation" machen. Nicht die vorgegebenen Partitionen akzeptieren, sondern selbst nach eigenem Gusto die Platte aufteilen und dann die Neuinstallation laufen lassen.
> 
> Dann hast du ein wunderbares, jungfräuliches Windows XP und darfst dir erst mal über 100 MB an Updates von http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com runterladen
> 
> ...



 :vlol: 

So oder einfach ein neues Windowsverzeichnis anlegen (Windows1,Winxp...)

Dann sind wenigstens die Datenbanken, Treiber, Saves, Briefe, Exel-Tabellen, Adressen und so weiter noch vorhanden. Und wenn man bei den Updates aufgepasst hat, sind diese auf der Festplatte zwischengespeichert worden. Und wenn dann noch XP-Home benutzt wurde, hat man auch eine Chance alle Einträge aus einer bestehenden Installation (vor dem Update) zu übernehmen.


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2003)

*Hier bin ich wieder - aber Kurti hätte anderes gebraucht...*

Hi,

sorry, war länger absent, nun bin ich wieder da. Freut Euch 

Also, was ich hier so gelesen habe, ist es doch erstmal so, daß der Kurti grundsätzlich mal null Ahnung davon zu haben scheint, wie man nen PC neu aufsetzt, geschweige denn XP wunschgemäß auf vorher sauber partionierte Platten installiert.

Der beste Rat an ihn wäre neben dem Hinweis auf das Software-Übel T-Online gewesen, sich an eine Fachperson an seinem Wohnort zu wenden, die ihre Qualifikation als EDV-TechnikerIn nachweisen kann, und sich von der dann zeigen zu lassen, wie man nen PC mit XP und T-Online-Zugang ohne T-Online-Software fein sauber einrichtet, oder?

So, nun zum breiten Grinsen von Heiko: ich habe anhand ähnlicher Threads und Deiner unbedingten Vorliebe für Linux einfach nur mal so in den Raum gestellt, daß es sein könnte, daß Du in solchen Fällen breit grinsend einem Windows-User gleich ne gescheite Linux-Installation empfiehlst, oder wäre diese Vorstellung so falsch?

Linux juckt mich nach wie vor, aber ich hab weder die Zeit, noch die Nerven, bibel-dicke Schinken zu lesen, und danach trotzdem so schlau wie vorher zu sein, das OS ist einfach zu kompliziert zu warten, weil keine durchgängige, einheitliche Benutzerführung da ist. Ist das denn so falsch?

Es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn man da jemand hätte, der das aus dem EffEff beherrscht und einem beibringen kann, aber den zu bezahlen fehlt mir einfach das Geld. Also warte ich weiter, nen Zweitrechner für Linux hab ich schon, der Monitor, Tastatur und Drucker fehlen noch, und wenn die da sind, dann schaun mehr mal, alle Distris hab ich hier vorliegen.

Grüsse,
Grissom


----------



## Heiko (29 September 2003)

*Re: Hier bin ich wieder - aber Kurti hätte anderes gebraucht*



			
				Grissom schrieb:
			
		

> oder wäre diese Vorstellung so falsch?


Ich denke schon.


----------



## technofreak (29 September 2003)

*Linux als Allheilmittel?*



			
				Grissom schrieb:
			
		

> oder wäre diese Vorstellung so falsch?



Es gibt in diesem Forum eine ungeheuer nützliche Funktion "Suche/n" 

da gib mal ein: als Autor Heiko, als Suchbegriff Linux,
dann als Forum Dialer und die Option "Ergebnis anzeigen als:   	Beiträge" ankreuzen.
Die Anzahl und Inhalt der Suchergebnisse sollte dich davon überzeugen , daß du Heiko
 mit irgendjemand  anders verwechseln mußt......

wenn du dann noch die Suche im Linuxforum durchführst, wirds vielleicht noch deutlicher...


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2003)

*Ok, ok  dann seid Ihr eben andere Linuxler...*

Hi, Heiko und Technofreak,

an sich war ja das mit Heiko, dem breiten Grinsen und Linux ja humorvoll gemeint 

Naja, hat halt nit sein solln.

Ich verkünde hiermit die Asche auf mein Haupt und daß ich mich ins Eck zum Schämen stelle, und werde fortan überall berichten, daß Ihr Linux-Leute seid, die Windows-Leute voll akzeptieren, mit ihnen essen gehen, sie bei sich wohnen lassen, ihnen das letzte Hemd mit Linux-Aufdruck, Geld, Sparbücher, PCs und Autos schenken und auch sonst absolut nix gegen Windows-Leute haben.

*Hinweis:*
Der vorgenannt in deutscher Sprache zu lesende Absatz stellt eine humorige Glosse, eine grinsend geschriebene Überspitzung dar.

War dasch jetscht deutlicher?

Grüsse
Grissom


----------



## technofreak (30 September 2003)

Wie sagte immer einer unserer Lehrer früher:
 "spürt ihr den feinen Humor?" .....


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2003)

*Hinweise*

Anbei noch einige sachdienliche Hinweise zur Neuinstallation:

1.) Alle Daten auf CD oder Diskette sichern

2.) Alle technischen Daten des Rechners heraussuchen (ggfs. mit entsprechenden Infoprogrammen)

3.) Im Internet (ggfs auf einem anderen Rechner) aktuelle Treiber, nötigenfalls BIOS-Updates etc suchen (Vorsicht: Exakte Modellbezeichnungen beachten, insbesondere bei BIOS, manche normalen BIOS sind trotz gleichen Namens nicht für OEM-Versionen geeignet)

4.) BIOS Einstellungen prüfen und bei Bedarf BIOS-Update einspielen

5.) XP-CD einlegen, Menüpunkt von CD booten, vorhandene Partitionen löschen, neue anlegen (NTFS!)

6.) XP gemäß Hinweisen mit aktuellen Treibern neu installieren. Nicht vergessen den Nachrichtendienst abzuschalten, sofern er nicht unbedingt benötigt wird (unter Verwaltung, Systemsteuerung, Dienste) Bei Passwörtern darauf achten, dass diese mindestens 8 Zeichen haben und nicht allzu leicht zu erraten sind. 

7.) Nach erfolgreicher Installation die Konfiguration des IE bzw. des Rechners unter 

http://www.heise.de/ct/browsercheck 

bzw. www.grc.com

überprüfen.


----------



## Heiko (30 September 2003)

*Re: Ok, ok  dann seid Ihr eben andere Linuxler...*



			
				Grissom schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verkünde hiermit die Asche auf mein Haupt und daß ich mich ins Eck zum Schämen stelle, und werde fortan überall berichten, daß Ihr Linux-Leute seid, die Windows-Leute voll akzeptieren, mit ihnen essen gehen, sie bei sich wohnen lassen, ihnen das letzte Hemd mit Linux-Aufdruck, Geld, Sparbücher, PCs und Autos schenken und auch sonst absolut nix gegen Windows-Leute haben.


Jetzt, da Du die Smilies entdeckt hast, erkenne sogar ich den Humor


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2003)

*Re: Hinweise - nur reicht das halt nicht*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> *5.) XP-CD einlegen, Menüpunkt von CD booten, vorhandene Partitionen löschen, neue anlegen (NTFS!)*



Gast, Deine Tips sind gut, aber nur für Neulinge, die sich was haben zeigen lassen. Die Neuen haben nie was mit DOS zu tun gehabt, und IMHO gehören nunmal grundlegende DOS-Kenntnisse dazu, um mit Windows richtig klarzukommen, allein nur, um zu begreifen, was Partitionierung bedeutet und was Verzeichnisse (in Win-Deutsch heisst das ja jetzt "Ordner") sind. Windows ist IMHO nix anderes als eine Benutzeroberfläche mit Betriebssystemeigenschaften, daran hat sich bis heute nix geändert.

Wenn man Gelegenheit hat, wie ich z.B., sich regelmäßig Windows-Installationen auf Firmen- und Privat-PC anschauen zu müssen, sieht man, obwohl einem bei solchen Terminen regelmäßig übel wird, daß Deutschland zwar ein großer IT-Verkaufsmarkt ist, aber was das technische Know-How angeht, unter ferner liefen hinter Bulgarien usw. steht - die Leute haben keine Ahnung und erwarten trotzdem, daß der bis auf Popowischen alles kann. Privat-User sind schon übel, vor allem Lehrer, aber Firmen-Chefs, die hauen den stärksten Service-Techniker aus den Schuhen, und dann noch die vielen Schüler und Studenten, au weia...

Ich geh oft mit Leuten mit, die sich nen neuen PC kaufen. Ich treibe sie dann immer (mittlerweile nur noch, um meine Erfahrungen immer neu zu bestätigen...) auch an die Bücherregale in den Märkten, und suche mal 4-5 Bücher raus, die Einsteigergerecht und notwendig sind, um mit dem PC baldmöglichst sicher umgehen zu können.

Ich hab die letzten 20 Jahre gut und gerne ein paar hundert Leutchen begleitet - von denen haben ganze 15 die Bücher gekauft, die ich empfahl, der Rest macht nach der Trial-and-Error-Methode und/oder holt wegen jedem Dreck nen angeblich so fitten Nachbarn, und da es ja heute die netten Recovery-CDs gibt, sehen viele keinen Grund, Sachkunde zu haben - bis ihre erarbeiteten Daten das erste Mal nach nem Recovery futsch sind - trotz des ach so fitten Nachbarn...

Die Deutschen sind, das sieht man an PISA und anderen Studien, technische Dilettanten und verblöden immer mehr - ist das nicht entsetzlich?

Wo sind die Genies, die für den Begriff "Made in Germany" standen? Ausgewandert nach USA und Asien?

Grüsse,
Grissom


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2003)

*Re: Ok, ok  dann seid Ihr eben andere Linuxler...*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Grissom schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber Heiko, Mensch, Du bist doch sonst nicht so dröge, oder ?

Aber wo wir grad noch bei Linux sind, kann mir mal jemand hier sagen, wie das mit grafischen Anwendungen unter Linux mittlerweile ausschaut? Ich hatte neulich mit jemandem zu tun, der tatsächlich unter Linux ein paar Folien DTP-mäßig gestalten wollte, was ich mir, ehrlich gesagt, gar nicht vorstellen kann, denn was gibts denn unter Linux schon an DTP und Grafik? IMHO Gimp, LaTex (was ja ein extrem unhandliches Stück Software ist), und das wars dann auch schon - oder bessert sich das?

Wie ist das mit Windows-Emulatoren, taugen die was unter Linux und mit Windows-DTP- und Grafikprogrammen? Klappt dann auch die Ausbelichtung vernünftig, gibts gescheite Treiber unter Linux für Berlichte rund CTP?

Gibts eigentlich die berühmte "Zwischenablage" unter Linux?

Grüsse,
Grissom


----------



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2003)

*Installation XP*

Da ja meine Hinweise zur XP-Installation angeblich zu kurz sind:

Unter http://www.winfaq.de/master.htm

wird das Thema Installation (neben vielen anderen) diverser Windowsversionen ausführlich und verständlich behandelt.

Falls die Fragen mit Linux ernst gemeint waren, anbei einige Links zur Information über die Möglichkeiten aktueller Linuxvarianten:

http://www.suse.de/de/private/products/suse_linux/i386/graphics.html

www.redhat.de

http://www.suse.de/de/company/press/press_releases/archive03/90.html

http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/source/sys_reqs_11.html


----------



## xxl-tom (10 Oktober 2003)

*Dem ist nix mehr hinzuzufügen*



			
				SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> Mist. Ihr kamt mir zuvor.
> 
> Ich wollte Grissom eigentlich nur für seine erleuchtenden Weisheiten danken.
> Danke.
> ...



Sprma kam mir leider zuvor - ich kann diesen Worten nur beipflichten.
Dem ist nix mehr hinzuzufügen!

Hey Kurti, mach es so wie oben schon beschrieben, nur vergiß nicht Deine Sachen, die Du noch brauchst zu sichern. Sonst ist das ge- :bigcry:  groß .
Wenn Du wirklich das System schon zugemüllt hast ist eine Neuinstallation nicht verkehrt. Aber vielleicht sorgst Du für nächstel mal schon vor und machst von Deinem fertig konfigurierten System ein Backup (z.B. Ghost oder Drive Image). Für eine schnelle und nervensanfte Wiederherstellung beim Super-Gau.
Trau Dich - Tschaka - Du kannst es - Tschaka -


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2003)

*Dialer und son kram*

@Heiko ,



> "Fakt ist aber, dass gerade im Dialerbereich Linux eine Lösung wäre. Dafür gibts keine Dialer und die sind - bei schlüssiger Rechtevergabe - auch nahezu unmöglich wenn der User nicht grade als root arbeitet (und dann ist er selbst Schuld). "


 :tach: 
Wieso ist da Linux eine bessere lösung als WXP odeer W2k , probleme mit Dialern werden auch unter Windows von den Usern die nicht wissen wie man das system konfiguriert "reingelassen" Windows ist im mittlerweile mindestens genauso sicher wie Linux , aber nur die wenigsten systeme sind auch nur halbwegs richtig konfiguriert . :bigcry: 

Auch unter windows kann und sollte ich verschiedene user ( berechtigungs stufen ) haben , wenigstens sollte ich nicht täglich mit dem Admin arbeiten , wer das tut , sollte sich entweder richtig auskennen ( wo er draufklickt und sonst nicht alle tore offen stehen haben  ) oder er ist sowieso selber schuld . 
Natürlich ist es allerdings so das soziemlich alle deppen mit Windows arbeiten anstatt mit Linux , GRUNG : hat Grissom bereits beschrieben . :bla: 

Die sicherheits technisch halbwegs richtige konfiguration ist aber auch bei Windows nicht ganz einfach , und lässt sich auf der jagt nach der perfektion leicht in ein berg Arbeit verwandeln . :bla: 

Doch die grössten löcher lassen sich mit doch recht schnellen handgriffen schliessen . Dazu kann auch der Internet surf account gehören .  

mfg .
Peppchef


----------



## Heiko (30 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Dialer und son kram*



			
				peppchef schrieb:
			
		

> AhDoch die grössten löcher lassen sich mit doch recht schnellen handgriffen schliessen . Dazu kann auch der Internet surf account gehören .


Wie es der Zufall so will habe ich gestern ein System neu auf WinXP aufgesetzt.
Danach frisch auf die Update-Seite und da werden mir doch glatt über 70 dringende Updates angeboten.
Nach Download des SP1 (über 100 MB) über ISDN bleiben immer noch so um die 40 Updates, die noch ein paar Stunden Onlinezeit brauchen.
Watis daran "schnell"?


----------



## Dino (30 Oktober 2003)

Genau! Und trotz aller Updates gibt es alltäglich ein neues Sicherheitsleck, das es zu schließen gilt.
Aber dennoch - ich stehe zu meinem Windows! Andere kaufen sich für einen Haufen Kohle etliche Adventure-Games. Dabei haben sie die größten Mysterien bereits an Bord.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2003)

*Dialer und son kram*

:tach: 
Ja , 
ich sagte ja das kann schnell in einen Berg Arbeit ausarten .
bevor wir hier aneinander vorbeireden , die begriffe "grosse löcher" und "schnell " sind schliesslich relativ ,  für mich sind die updates das geringere übel .  

Ich dachte bei der aussage eigentlich auch an konfigurations löcher 
da software bugs ja nun bei weiten nicht die grossen löcher sind 
( solange wir duchschnitts PCs ) anschauen . :bla: 
Natürlich dreht sich das rum wenn ein experte den Windows rechner konfiguriert hatt dann sind aufeinmal so löcher wie das durch das der zuletzt bekannt gewordene wurm eindrang ( mir fällt der name nicht mehr ein , ich meine der der Microsoft angreifen sollte aber selber bugs hatte sodass er gescheitert ist ) die grösste gefahr .
Ganz klar gegen sowas kann mann sich im grunde garnicht richtig schützen solange mann das sicherheitsleck nicht kennt .
Ausser mann schränkt den daten verkehr mit ner firewall ein dann hatt mann vieleicht glück und hatt das loch zufallig geschlossen .
so einen ähnlichen effekt kann mann übrigens auch mit einem durchdachten bereichtigungs konzept der auf dem rechner laufenden dienste und programme erreichen . :schreiben: 
Denn wenn der dienst der erfolgreich angegriffen wurde nicht ausreichende rechte hatt um auf dem rechner etwas zu verändern dann ist das warscheinlich eine sackgasse !   :wall: Nur wenn der dienst die serienmässigen system rechte hatt dann siehts übel aus . :scherzkeks: 

Ich weiss ja nicht wie das bei Linux ist , aber auch da gibt es doch bugs in Software , d.h. damit auch mal ein paar sicherheits lecks , oder ? fuer die ich mir dann updates ziehen muss . :roll: 

Des weiteren hab ich irgendwie den eindruck das die möglicherweise mehr bugs in Windows gegenüber Linux mit der erheblich komplexeren struktur - wodurch die höhere benutzer freundlichkeit geschaffen wird , zusammenhängt . :sun:

so ich muss dann mal wieder ,
servuss


----------

